# 826le 38620



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

I'm looking for a little more information on this machine. I've had it for about 5 years after acquiring it. It was stored (improperly with gas in it)and barely used. A few years of carb issues and finally it runs like a tank. It still shines like new after some really heavy northeast winters over the past few years. I believe it was bought in 2005, apparently at this time they were still using Tecumseh.

Anyone with this model? I ask because after this historic season in the Boston area, I am really blown away by the performance of this machine. I can hit a plows icy snow mound at mid speed and truck through and it keeps going. At 20-25 inches, it chews a full auger at low speed without even bogging, throwing packed snow nearly 40 feet. 

I used my fathers '78 524 for years, and after getting this one , after over 30 years I let it go. As underpowered as that was (albeit way underrated at 5 horse), I was expecting to be let down by modern engineering. I'm very surprised. Just wondering what anyone thinks as far as this model, and the post-Tecumseh Toro snow blower era.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

what brand of engine is on there?????????????? those five and seven HP. engines were gutless wonders 4 me.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd like to add, which I find curious, is the subject of engine power. This is rated at 316cc?. All new 8 "horse" at least between ariens and toro, have mid 200s cc. I knew I could feel the difference between this and new "8 horse" snow blowers, but I couldn't put my finger on it. What's the deal with that? You have to pay for a 11 or 12 "horse" machine now to get a 310+cc engine?


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> what brand of engine is on there?????????????? those five and seven HP. engines were gutless wonders 4 me.


Tecumseh Snow King


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mainly do to the fact they are now OHV engines.


----------



## Jmig (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea not trying to compare the '78 to the '05.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO'S new engines. we will have to see how they go I guess. I only run BRIGGS engines on mine.


----------

